# Where do you hail from?



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

*What time Zone are you in?*​
Eastern12946.57%Central6523.47%Mountain134.69%Pacific5820.94%Other 124.33%


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This probably goes hand and hand with the ralley question, and if it need's to move Vern, ok.

My wife and I are in Western CT, and probably won't get much farther then the East Coast until the kids are a little older, and more tolerant of spending long hours in the car.

Tim


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We are in San Jose Cailf. 50 miles south of San Francisco.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We are in Western Massachusetts


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We live in Eastern Washington State now. Having moved around from Western Oregon & Washington, then Missouri and California.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We live in Castle Rock, Colorado.

Castle Rock is about 12 miles south of the southern-most suburb of Denver, named Highlands Ranch.

So far, I have not met another Outbacker from Colorado...which is very strange when you consider the number of little green dots on this page:

http://www.reserveamerica.com/jsp/commonpa...ps/usamaps.html

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Or....Or....maybe there are not very many people in Colorado who were smart enough to buy an Outback!?! Yeah, maybe that's it.

I will keep my eyes peeled for Outbackers when we go camping this year. And should I encounter another Outbacker, they'll probably be visiting from Texas!









Randy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We live in sunny So. California. In the town of Apple Valley, Why they named it that I don't know, not a apple tree to be found but plenty of tumbleweeds seeing it's in the Mojave Desert. Castle rock you may see us out your way, we are talking about going to Greeley to visit my sister. Kirk


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The pole is a good idea Tim. It's OK here but we will watch it to get a better Idea where everybody is at. Vern chiming in from Del Rio, Texas on the shinny banks of the Rio Grande River and Ciudad Acuna Coahuila, Mexico...







Remember XERF and Wolfman Jack? That radio station is about 6 miles as the crow fly's from my house in Mexico...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...you sounded just like the WOLFMAN!

How come the POLL doesn't have one selection that says TEXAS?


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

FOLSOM, CALIF...
Yes, home to Folsom Prison - they let us out on the weekends!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Kris!

Been using that 25RSS lately??? It was -5 degrees this morning. I guess you know mine is not getting used much!


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

We are in central Ohio. If you dont like the weather todaydont worry it will change tommorow. sunny and 61 Sunday, 19 and snow flurries today. Go Bucks!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

aplvlykat,

I grew up in Eaton which is just 7 miles north or Greeley. My parents live in Greeley.

Randy


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We live on castle rock lake in Wisconsin and work for Grande Cheese Thats where Grandeken come from.


----------



## ssbondo (Mar 9, 2004)

Big Sky Country, Billings, Montana


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like the East coasters, or at least the Eastern Time zone is the majority right now. Of course this is only after 29 votes. Where are the other 170 members?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok I am beginning to think all the west coast outbacker are out camping that is why we are lagging in this poll or is it just that the rest of you have cabin fever being stuck in the snow? Castle rock my sister lives off of 28th street and is going to school finishing up her masters somewhere close by, what is the name of that bridge to nowhere, we were thinking of going back there? just in planning stage.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey, MdJollymon - yep, we're off next weekend fishing... Been using the trailer about once a month. BTW - Because of my fabulous personality















or attitude with our dealer over the TIME it took to get things fixed, they gave us a new outdoor stove to replace the old one which was peeling. It is NEW and wonderful. NOW I think everything is taken care of...

SSBondo - we're going to be in your neck of the woods in August visiting a dude ranch outside of Big Timber. A week there and then a few days visiting Yellowstone.. And no, we won't be bringing the trailer this time! (just too darn far!)
BUT the area SOUNDS WONDERFUL!! We're very excited!


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Jackson, New Jersey. Home of... Six Flags GREAT ADVENTURE Theme Park and us. Brian


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Madison, NJ, where the property taxes are high and the lots are small







. It's warming up here and we'll be on the road soon.

Mike


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Oxford, Pennsylvania home of the Amish. action

Gary.

2004 21rs
2003 Tahoe


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Central Oregon coast. 10 minutes to the ocean and 20 minutes from two state parks!


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

The western point of Maryland. Actually live in a resort type area. There is a large man made lake, Deep Creek Lake. We are lucky to have a view. Also have a small ski resort, Wisp. Even with all the beauty of the area, we like to get away and travel.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

North Texas here. Just north of Fort Worth and Dallas.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

South West Ohio.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

KampingKris...
I'm glad everything is straight with your trailer. Have fun in MONTANA/WYOMING. I've been to BIG TIMBER and YELLOWSTONE many times. I like to ski the area in the winter, and camp in the summer. YELLOWSTONE is my FAVORITE PLACE to camp!!!! It is so beautiful, you'll love it. If you have any questions about the place, I have a bunch of info on the Park.

I'll be making another trek there soon!









Enjoy!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Pete,

We will be making the trip to Yellowstone sometime this year. Shoot me a message when you are planning to go. Maybe we can work our schedules together.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Randy..
That would be cool! Unfortunately, I doubt it'll be this season. I'm still going to try though! I have a son graduating, and I'm doing more "home improvement" than any man should want to do! Anyway, I'll have to burn some serious vacation hours to pull all this off, and after my Winter cruise vacation...
I really like Yellowstone in early June when the masses haven't yet arrived, weather is still chilly, and bugs are not bad.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

We come from Prosperity South Carolina. A small country town. action


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

We are in Anchorage, Alaska. Cant wait to go camping.....when we pick ours up in the very near future, we will just have to camp in the driveway. Still snow up here, but have plans to go to Fairbanks in mid April this year. Hope to have a great trip


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Gary, We will be camping Red Run this coming Memorial Weekend. This by you? How is this campground? Never been here yet. Thanks, Brian


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

We are in South Jersey and have not gone father than Gettysburg PA. But looking to go out to MI this year so count 1 more on the east coast

Jcball
2003 outback 28bhs


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

We're in Eastern Mass south of Boston.

Bob


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Brian, Red Run campground is about 30 min. north of us. I can not say I have ever camped there but the pics. on the web sight look good! one good thing is the campground looks to be flat. Some of the campgrounds in this area (around 100 in the lancaster area) are on hillsides. not to good for bikes.IF your girls are younger you should go to dutch wonderland while your there,it's about 15min. from Red Run check it out on the web.









Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

5 to 8 more inches of snow tonight here in Western CT, and Saturday is the first day of spring. Well, New England is sticking to it's weather reputation, if you don't like it, wait 5 minutes, it will change.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

And it's a very wet snow, got stuck at the bottom of my driveway,packs down and gets veeeery slippery. That's what I get for buying a 2wd truck from florida.









Mike


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Gary! The Girls are 5 and 7 and enjoy anything and everything now as long as we're together. We will take advantage of that as long as we can. We will be at Red Run for three full days so we should have plenty of time to check out Dutch Wonderland. Sounds like a plan! Thanks! Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I am certainly not looking forward to clearing the driveway at 6:30 am.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I feel for you guys. I remember digging out the drive so my dad could go to work, grew up in PA. At the time cranberry Township was a rural area, I think it has grow a little since the late 60's. Anyway I have the opposite problem to many weeds. With all the rain then a little warm weather they are taking over, time to brake out the tractor and scrape the lot luckly its not too big only around 1 1/2 acre. four days and counting till a week of camping, Kirk


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Kalamazoo, Michigan here.

Phil


----------



## mrshb (Mar 15, 2004)

We live in Wisconsin, west of Milwaukee in Waukesha County. We also have a busy summer but would like to try and fit the rally in..


----------



## Lstierw (Feb 14, 2004)

We live in Spokane, Washington and love it. We will be doing our maiden voyage with our new Outback 28FRLS this weekend.


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm from Michigan and my wife had the idea that if you have a rally, to have it on the line between Central and Eastern Time zone, this would catch most of the members.

Then I though if you had 2 or 3 on the same date, rallies in western time zone for the other campers, take pic's after and post them on the web site.

Unfortuneatly you will not be able please everyone....but their will always be the next rally!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We live in Molalla, Oregon. That's about 25 miles south and east of Portland. It's the biggest town we have lived in, 5000 people. Spent eight years on the southern Oregon Coast and 12 years ine Eastern Oregon. For those of you who have never been here, all those places are entirely different from one another. It's a beautiful state. jodi


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We are in south east Michigan - White Lake. That is about 45 miles northwest of Detroit.

A rally in the Ohio, Pennsilvania, or New York area would be good for us. We camped the Finger Lakes region of New York in our pop-up 2 years ago...would love to do it again once we get the Outback.

I agree with HappyKamper, you'll need 2 rally's, one for east coasters and one for west coasters.

Renee'


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We are in Aloha, OR. approx 30 minutes west of Portland.

Living my first 38 years of life in Texas, now approaching my 4th year here in Oregon. It is awesome!

Absolutely beautiful!

I have heard a lot of people saying how much rain you get here, yada yada... this is just some drizzle/soft sprinkle, sometimes a little harder but nothing that compares to the rain storms in TX. Living for some 25 years on the Gulf Coast going through several hurricanes...I think I can cope









I loved TX and was always proud to be a Texas resident. But I would not move back...the only thing I can say I miss is Canyon Lake and close boating options, but adapting to the options here (burr and the colder waters).
I do not miss the mesquitos, scorpions, snakes and spiders! along with fire ants! 
And moving to Boerne, NE of SanAntonio, a couple of years prior to here...the scorpions really gave me the creeps! I don't miss that!

The most I have seen here (in our area) are a few spiders...just a few pesky brown ones.

You can take the gal out of Texas, but not the Texas out of the gal...

So with that I say from Oregon "Y'all come visit, it's great!"









~Monette


----------



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

Atlanta, Georgia here.

The best part is year around camping. The worst - the traffic!


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Reno, Nevada.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Monette ...

I used to live in TX. Schertz and Universal City. We used to go to CANYON LAKE for R&R. Fun place. My friend bought some land there, and plans on living there when he retires. We both left in 1986. He just bought the land a couple years ago.
He really loved that place.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

My parents have retired on Canyon Lake.

It is an awesome boating spot


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Alpharetta, Georgia.

Atlanta suburb, we try to avoid the traffic. Just 20 minutes from Bald Ridge Campground (Corps site) on Lake Lanier.

One of the best sites in Georgia, close to home, sometimes we just pack up on Friday and camp for the weekend-peaceful.

From Florida, been in Georgia 5 years, going back to the east coast (Titusville) to camp on the Indian River Wednesday for spring break.

Plan to be in Ohio (Cincinnati area) this June on the way back from South Dakota.

Thanks to everyone for the great Outback site!


----------



## marty&dianeww (Feb 23, 2004)

We are in Lassen County CA. 45 miles from Mt. Lassen. Westwood is an old logging town located at the northern most end of the Sierra Nevada Mts. over 5100 feet.







Been here 30 years and love it.


----------



## tradinpaint2 (Sep 20, 2003)

from the windy city action


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

We are from the big city of Tullahoma, TN. Anyone out there heard of it? Next to the famous Lynchburg, home of the well known whiskey, Jack Daniels. Looking to travel all over the country!


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Northern IL


----------



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

My wife, five kids and I live in Richmond, VA.

Ben


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We are from Miamisburg, Ohio a suburb of Dayton. This is our first camper and we can't wait for the weather to break so we can get rolling.

GO FLYERS.


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We are in Gloucester County, New Jersey........... About 20 minutes from Philadelphia

Summers are spent in Belgrade, Maine...... and have been for 34 years, so I consider it my second home.

We will camp mostly on East Coast, too. We have a 2 1/2 year old and a 7 month old...... And an old dog who thinks he's a person..............

Outback 21RS
Merc. Mount w/ all necessary candy!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

We are in Atlantic County NJ, not far from Atlantic City. We actualy ran into Drew'smom at the dealer. We were both picking up on the same day. "I-----t's a small world a-----fterall..." Sorry


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

We are in Acworth GA, NW suburb of Atlanta near Lake Allatoona and wonderful Red Top Mountain State Park Campground.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Surry County, Virginia here. Not too far from the Outer Banks of N.C., and still not too far from the Skyline Parkway.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Richboro, PA just northeast of Philadelphia.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

St. Louis (St. Charles), Missouri sunny


----------



## Midnight04 (Mar 22, 2004)

We just moved from Longmont Colorado to Madison AL. We emjoy this area alot and we are discovering all the many areas to camp.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We are from the Great White North. Any other Canadains out there eh???

Back Bacon and Tim Hortons are staple in this neck of the woods.

Thor


----------



## NMOutbacker (May 3, 2004)

We are for Albuquerque, New Mexico. Have a 2003 Outback 28bhs. Starting 3rd year of rving. First RV, no BIG problems with unit. Very pleased. Would like to find an Outback rally in the 4 corners.

Barry


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Schantz...
Two of my friends are firefighters at SCOTT AFB!


----------



## alaska-ag (May 5, 2004)

I had to select "other" timezone because we're in Alaska.

Hey Vern38, here is a quiz for you:

What is the biggest state in the US?


----------



## skiewiet (Oct 26, 2003)

We are in Jefferson Township, NJ. We have family in NY, GA, FL, IA, MN so we camp all over the east and mid-west.

2004 Outback 26RS
1996 GMC 1500 4x4


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Let's get this one going again! I'm with my family in Roseville, CA. Not too far from Kamping Kris (that's our claim to fame







)! Sacramento would be the major city that we are near. Two hours from the ocean and two hours from Lake Tahoe. Nice area to be, but a bit hot (102 degrees last Sunday) in the summer time. So our favorite destination is to the coast! Especially love the Oregon coast. Awesome campgrounds!

Herbicidal


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi,Don Here
Schuylkill Haven,Pa
Just 10 min from Cabela's in Hamburg,Pa.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, I started this one and couldn't think of a way to split the choices. Your poll does a much better job at it, as is evidenced by the large reply list.

Tim


----------



## campmantobe (Jul 29, 2004)

We live and hail in central Wisconsin.Would be willing to go to maybe Dakotas or Michigan.Never even pulled the camper home yet.Maybe wait till next year for us.
This is a great site.Happy Camping!

Me the Wife 
9year old girl 
3year old boy
5year old Chewy the chow

2001 GMC 1500 Ext
2003 25RS-S


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Mine Hill, NJ here!

I travel all over Northern America. I work for a company in Germany, and Canada, States, and Mexico are my teritory.


----------



## bird01 (Aug 8, 2004)

action hello to all outbackers 
We are new owners of an 04' 21rs, towed by a 01 expedition filled with a wife, 3-kids(13-10-5) and a boston terrier and a pug. Just returned from a trip to Dinosaur National Monument and back to our home here in Colorado Springs, Colorado. Get out your maps pulled up Tennisee passs 11,000+ and Hoosier pass 10,000+ three other passes at around 9,000+ had a great time!!!!!


----------



## sheshebop (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello!
I am so new here that I haven't even got my Outback yet. (We pick it up tomorrow)
I am very excited as we have only tent camped for 36 years, and have decided to do the Fifth Wheel thing.
I would love to head out with it this weekend, but my hubby wants to practice driving, turning, and backing with it first, so I may have to stay at home and sleep in it!
I hope we'll love it.


----------



## sheshebop (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh! I forgot to say. I'm from Michigan.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Bird01,
How did the Expedition handle the passes? What kind of engine in it? What is your hitch?

We're in the process of getting a 23RS and they are similar in weight to your 21RS. So far we haven't towed anything that weight class with the Expedition.

Brian


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

action West Linn, Oregon(by Portland).


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

WIfe is from Shoreview, MN and I am from Massena, NY - currently living in Everett, WA...in 14 months should be heading for Maryland.


----------



## hockeymom (Sep 7, 2004)

The Ocean State - RI


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm... I thought I'd already put in my two cents on this thread. Guess not.

We live in Kent, Washington (about 17 miles south and a little east of Seattle).

Caroline and I are both Wahington natives - grew up in Spokane. I met her when she was 16 and I was 19 and after I hired on with Boeing we got married and settled in Kent. First came Nicholas who was a SIDS victim, then Colette who is now 16, and then Benjamin (Benno, Ben, Hey you!) who is 13.

We love Kent and the surrounding area and wouldn't move for the world!

Enjoy the forum very much.
Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Brian, there are two different "where are you from" polls. This one, which I started some time ago, and the "Where are you from, and what do you do" Poll, started by Hurricaneplumber.

sorry for the confusion.

Tim


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

S.E. Missouri here. About 150 miles south of St. Louis.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just saw y'all's topic today. New to RVing having had a 26RS Outback for only about a month. Had one trip so far and looking forward to the next. We live in Abilene, Texas, a couple hundred miles west of Dallas.

Good to kow they're others out there!

Mark


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

We are in the great state of virginia, right near the famous Manassas Battlefield. action


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi 
We live in Mtn. City TN. A small town in north east TN. Near boone NC, and the blue ridge parkway. I have to pull our trailer over a hill or mountain no matter which way we go. But its a good place to live.








Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - thanks for diggin' this one up, Keeper18. Hadn't seen this Poll and sure wouldn't want Tim to feel neglected!

Landed squarely (and forever) in NH after time in CT, NY, VA, MA, OH, TX, & CA.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Puyallup Washington. 62 year resident.

It is known by all Washingtonians that if you cannot pronounce "Puyallup" you ain't from these parts. Pu (like it smells) all up.

I am retired and my wife is not. She has about a year to go. I'm home alone and these are probably the "golden years". It is our intention to take our '06 27RSDS and so south for 3 months out of the coming winters.

I spent my career in the transportation industry managing priviat truck fleets. I have a lot of truck shop time under my belt since it started working in one at 16 years of age and retired from one at 62.5. Been retired for a year and a half and still haven't gotten the diesel smell off of me. (probably why I tow with a gasser). I've bought and sold thousands of 18 wheelers and managed up to 6 truck garages at at time. Thank God it is over!

My favorite saying has always been that "if it has boobs (cleaned up version) or tires it's trouble. That's why I can't believe that I bought a travel trailer. (tires, brakes, lights, stoves, hw tanks, delam skin, batteries, warranty issues, all to keep maintained) I must be out of my mind.

Hobbys? I fly RC airplanes. The big dudes! It is way cool.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I hadn't seen this poll until now...sunny Southern California...The big OC!

Dawn :


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Admiring all of you mountain climbers...and snow infested people in the real beautiful country...I'm down here in the Plywood State (Clearwater, Florida)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We are also from Florida. However we live on the Space Coast (Palm Bay).

For you non Floridians, the Space Coast is the area near the Kennedy Space center.









Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> I voted "other", as in other country. We're from just outside Vancouver B.C., in a town called Maple Ridge.
> [snapback]102864[/snapback]​


Wow, I had forgotten that I even started this poll. But looking at it jogged the memories. Keeper18, I think I just put time zones in, taking into account all of North America, not just the US.

Is BC in a different time zone the mountain or pacific?

Tim


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Illinois is where we hail from. Pontiac to be exact. About 100 miles Southwest of Chicago. Baby roo's retirement state is going to be Montana. ( God's country )


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

We hail from a small town called Lockport sunny which is located about 30 miles Southwest of New Orleans, Louisiana.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Eastern Canada ...maybe should add an entry for us Canucks on your poll...more and more Outbackers popping up here in the True North Strong and Free


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We hail from the State of "leave us alone" or as you would know it, Arizona. We are in our own little time zone. Sometimes it happens to match the Mountain and sometimes the Pacific time zones. But we march to the beat of our own drum. Yeah, whatever! We need to just pick a zone and stay with it. It is always hard trying to figure out what time it is in other zones. After our move to CA we will be in the Pacific. (Did my sarcasm come out okay?)

azthroop


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We're from Glen Allen Virginia just north of Richmond. DW is a native and I am what they refer to as a dam yankee (even after living in Va for 32 years) seems I only bought a one way bus ticket







.......originally from PA.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful Downtown Marbury Maryland. All 50 of us.......roughly.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I put "other" for 2 reasons. I am from Saskatchewan, Canada and that is not part of your country but also because Saskatchewan kinda has its own time zone. We don't change our clocks at all so during the summer we are Mountain Time and then during the winter we are Central Time.


----------



## PhilnKat (May 16, 2007)

Wildwood Ga here, Five miles from Cloudland Canyon state park


----------

